# Anyone easing South Fri-Sat?



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Were thinking of some swordfishing/shrimp boat searching around the Spur tomorrow/


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I hate you Craig

j/k, good luck, wish I was going


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Chris...you can pile in...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Craig offered earlier, but I have to work     

I would ask off but missed a couple days of work last week due to a death in the family. Ya'll go slay 'em.


----------

